
32 Ways to Stimulate Your Vagus Nerve (and All You Need to Know about It) - amelius
https://selfhacked.com/2015/07/30/28-ways-to-stimulate-your-vagus-nerve-and-all-you-need-to-know-about-it/
======
ilaksh
That nerve is large and has many interactions but it is silly to categorize or
attribute all of that to "stimulating the vagus nerve". Its pseudo-science.

But most of what you mention do seem like they could be beneficial activites.

~~~
amelius
They provide lots of references to scientific articles, so I'm not sure why
you would call this pseudo-science.

